

Foundation: HTML/CSS boilerplate that responds to changing screen dimensions - audionerd
http://foundation.zurb.com/

======
DanielKehoe
I see there is a Rails gem for Foundation:
<https://github.com/zurb/foundation-rails>

But please, tell me why I should use this rather than Skeleton
(<http://getskeleton.com/>) or Twitter's Bootstrap
(<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>)?

~~~
dorian-graph
Why use Skeleton when you can use Columnal or Goldilocks?

From a brief read Foundation explicitly supports nested grids, it's handling
of centering columns seems preferable, more than one type of button class,
slideshow integration, etc.

I recommend reading through the docs
(<http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/index.php>) and if you're familiar with
Skeleton you'll notice what's different.

I've used Skeleton in the past but for future projects I think I'd go with
either Foundation, Columnal or Goldilocks.

------
pssdbt
Sounds similar to Skeleton (<http://getskeleton.com/>) but a little more in-
depth (I noticed more attention to forms in Foundation, which is nice).

~~~
owenjones
That's exactly what I thought. Anyone with more knowledge care to compare /
contrast this and Skeleton?

~~~
wyck
I just made a WordPress port of skeleton, a quick look at foundations shows it
to be very similar in terms of the responsive CSS, in fact they use exactly
the same CSS, based on the 960 grid. The differences are foundations has a lot
more "stuff" you can see in the github /marketing folder. It contains a slew
of layout options, .php examples, javascript, fonts, etc, some are actually
quite interesting and worth a look.

------
nbashaw
Well, PHP was certainly a frustrating choice.

~~~
lukifer
Some of us still use (and like) PHP, thank you very much. Nothing wrong with
targeting a niche.

~~~
goodside
If it actually required PHP, or was somehow particularly useful to PHP users,
or was even just identified on the website as a "PHP/CSS framework", that'd
make sense. This isn't targeting a niche, it's firing a rifle blindfolded and
hitting your neighbor's niche.

------
Gigablah
Less Framework does this as well: <http://lessframework.com/>

------
almostperfect
The page itself seems to resize pretty gracefully with one exception. Between
a width of about 800-950 for me on Firefox there is a fairly sizable amount of
empty space (about 750px) before the page content starts.

------
brackin
Very excited by this, looks very nice and pretty handy. The more choice in
this space the better in my opinion. Having Tim Ferris in there makes it seem
like this is going to change my life.

------
dools
I like the fact that they've got boilerplate styles but their "grid" is still
using floats, big strike out there.

The <http://stacklayout.com/> is heaps better - using display:inline-block;
for nestable grids means no more annoying column classes etc. It's a much
nicer way to work

------
Refringe
This looks really handy. It's disappointing that there's only partial support
for IE7.

~~~
dorian-graph
<http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/qa.php> \- It seems to support IE7 fine
unless they have another page detailing IE7 problems.

------
mikeburrelljr
Prefer Bootstrap out of the gate, but still looks very nice

------
scottmcleod
Mmmm I like this. Goodbye 960 / CSSGrid

